# Bad choice?



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey guys im new to snowboarding and this is my second year. i just got my gear for christmas and my parents bought me a lamar intrigue board. I was wondering if its any good or just cheap?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

It's a price point board. It is marketed at people who are new to snowboarding. It will probably be fine to learn on so long as it matches your style of riding. You will want to upgrade in the future if you snowboard a lot or start to get better than the board can handle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Well i haven't been snowboarding very long but i can ride switch and hit little jumps for 180's...should i upgrade soon?


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

If you can properly carve on a decent sized slope, upgrade.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

if your doing 180s no problem, and you can easily take a black then you are limiting yourself with the lamar. i always say bindings are more important then board, but right now is a great time to upgrade both. prices are really cheap right now.
it seems like your into freestyle as well?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

ya the place i go has some freestyle and im starting to get into that stuff but i like to just cruise sometimes lol 
if lamar is not the board i need any suggustions?


----------



## Actionsportsnow (Jan 30, 2009)

yep you should look at online site, there are a bunch to choose from peter glenn, backcountry,etc...you may want to check craigslist as well. good luck hunting


----------

